# Lightening the trigger pull on a new Ruger 10/22



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just bought a new Ruger 10/22 and would like to lighten the trigger pull. My question.... is it worth working on the stock assembly or should I just buy a drop in replacement trigger group.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have one with stock parts that pulls right around 2.75 #'s....Its doable,but I'd have some spare parts laying around in case you have what happened to me happen to you which is full auto.Very scary when it happens because it dont stop just because you let off the trigger. It stops when the mag runs out.
Here is a site that will help you in all things rimfire I'm on there also.
http://rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php
You would be amazed what you can do to one now days. 

Disclaimer....
The FA parts have been destroyed.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

search the internet you can take a few lbs off the trigger clean up over travel ect your self with spending next to 0 .or for 50-60 bucks get an aftermarket hammer trigger sear kit and take it down to 3 lb and like breaking a glass rod. welcome and have fun with it


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> I have one with stock parts that pulls right around 2.75 #'s....Its doable,but I'd have some spare parts laying around in case you have what happened to me happen to you which is full auto.Very scary when it happens because it dont stop just because you let off the trigger. It stops when the mag runs out.
> Here is a site that will help you in all things rimfire I'm on there also.
> http://rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php
> You would be amazed what you can do to one now days.
> ...


 same thing it was kind of cool but got my azz reamed by the rm was not my intent


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

In my experience Ruger triggers are hard to work with. They are simplistic in design, but their execution is complex. I would just replace the trigger group with Volquarsten parts or buy a new trigger group if you don't want to get into the complex trigger group.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have one with Volquarsten parts and one with hand honed stock parts,both are nice,but the VQ parts also needed to be polished just a touch so....and I'm a tinkerer.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

i have a vq trigger groop in 1 of my rugers .paid 75$ for the base gun over 200$for the trigger IT IS SWEET but compared to my other one with a clark custom kit 60$ plus some polishing go for a kit imho. ya just have to rember to let off the trigger between shots


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> In my experience Ruger triggers are hard to work with. They are simplistic in design, but their execution is complex. I would just replace the trigger group with Volquarsten parts or buy a new trigger group if you don't want to get into the complex trigger group.


 at first yes but take one apart a few times and thay are not bad still want a diagram close tho


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for the input guys!


----------

